#  Chat Ecke >   Werbeartikel für Praxis, was nehmen? >

## wahnsinn

Mein Chef hat mich  :Huh?:  mit der ehrbaren Aufgabe betraut, mich nach Werbeartikeln für unsere Praxis zu erkundigen (wir sind aus Österreich, nahe der deutsche Grenze). Das volle Programm mit Flyern, Visitenkarten und sowas gibt es schon, aber jetzt soll noch mehr zum unter die Leute bringen her und das günstig.  
Ich habe ein bischen rumgeschaut, übliche Sachen gibts z.B. via http://at.crimex.com/werbeartikel/streuartikel.html aber ich bin ein bischen planlos, was da passen könnte und will mit einem möglichst guten Vorschlag glänzen. Feuerzeuge fallen aus, die Raucher werden ja zum Glück immer weniger, könnte jemand falsch verstehen. Schlüsselanhänger sind einfallslos, mir gefiel die Minidose mit Pfefferminz sehr gut, passt ja auch irgendwie zum Zahnarzt, daher natürlich auch in der Variante zuckerfrei  :Zunge raus: . 
Daher mal ganz einfach die Frage: Fändet Ihr das als Patient irgendwie nett? Ich kann die Leute ja schlecht direkt ansprechen, insofern wäre ich für Feedback hier im Netz dankbar!

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo, 
bei meinem zahnarzt gibt es zahnseidenspender (in verschieden ausführungen, zb auch als schlüsselanhänger - gut für unterwegs), diese dinger, mit den denen man zahnpastatuben besser ausdrücken kann ... auch kühlkissen in zahnform habe ich dort schon gesehen, kriegen dann die, die sie nach ner behandlung (zahn gezogen, wurzelbehandlung u. ä.) gebrauchen können gut gekühlt gleich mit ... finde ich schon gut...  
ich persönlich steh nicht auf pfefferminz (gibts bei meinem doc auch nicht) , aber andere sicher. und wenn die dös´chen nicht zu "billig" sind, also scharfkantig oder schnell kaputtgehen, dann könnte man sie sich auch nachfüllen... gut für unterwegs.  
lg

----------


## Äskulap

Als Werbung für einen Zahnarzt bieten sich kleine Zahnbürsten kleine Zahnpasta - Tuben, Ratgeber usw. an. 
Wenn sich dein Zahnarzt eine Videobrille kauft kann man auch mit Fernsehen während der Behandlung werben (Gut für Angstpatienten auch wenns mal länger dauert)  
Vor allem  :Grin:  ich hab da mal von einen Endontologen gelesen bei dem kann man auch gleich mal XBOX mit der Videobrille spielen, war lustig das zu lesen und vor allem einfallsreich  :Grin:   
LG

----------


## Heike79

Ich würde mich über Zahnpastaproben oder ähnliches sehr freuen. Die Kinder bekommen von unserem Zahnarzt immer Sticker geschenkt, die Erwachsenen jedoch nichts. Finde ich aber eine schöne Idee :Smiley: 
Für welche Geschenkartikel habt ihr euch denn letztendlich entschieden?

----------


## Sonnenstrahl

Unser Zahnarzt verteilt immer kleine Zahnseide-Probepackungen :Peinlichkeit:  Die Kinder bekommen eine Zahnbürste und kleine Holztierchen. Sehr süß :Smiley:

----------


## fJokeR

Hallo, nach  Zahnseidenspender und Mini-Zahnpastatube habe ich zuletzt einen  Zahnzwischenraumreiniger für unterwegs erhalten. Das Ding ist originell  und anders als alles, was ich bisher so bekommen habe. 
Darüber hinaus  ist es auch echt gut, und ich benutze es häufig zur Entfernung von  Essensresten aus den Zahnzwischenräumen. 
Auf dem Etui steht der Name  meiner Zahnarztpraxis und der Link zur Homepage des Herstellers: www.liberdent.de. 
Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für Eure Praxis.

----------


## Kira80

Hi, in meiner neuen Zahnarztpraxis habe ich Reise-Zahnputzsets geschenkt!  :Smiley: 
Es gibt noch viele tolle Ideen online:
- Werbeartikel Zahnärzte - Praxismarketing - Werbemittel Zahnärzte - Werbeartikel Hamburg*:: Brilliant Promotion
- https://www.werbeartikel-discount.co.../cPath/705_745
- Werbeartikel für Zahnärzte -Werbeartikel und Werbegeschenke für Ärzte und Medizin

----------


## Mischa1975

Zahnseide, Zahnpasta - finde ich alles etwas "ausgelutscht" ... wenn dann etwas, das beständiger ist.

----------


## mimi02

Vielleicht so ne kleine zahnpastatube oder halt mal zahnseide oder so ?!

----------


## Gerlinde32nom

Bei uns in der Praxis kam eindeutig ein Zahnseidespender am besten an. Wir hatten auch schon alles. Von Becher, über Reisezahnbürste etc. Bei Zahnseidenspendern werden immer gleich mehrere angefragt :-)

----------


## emmi_a

Hallo, 
es muss ja nicht unbedingt etwas sein, dass direkt zum Thema Zahnarzt passt. Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass es nützlich und praktisch ist und man es immer im Auge hat. Ich finde heutzutage einsetzbare Dinge rund um Schreibtisch und Computer immer gut - wie z.B. bedruckte Haftnotizen, Pagemarker, Notizblöcke, Kalender und Co. Da hat man die netten Werbeartikel immer im Auge und auch noch einen wirklich praktischen Nutzen davon.  
Wir haben neulich Haftnotizen und Tischkalender bei Online Shop für bedruckte Werbemittel | parallelprint.de bestellt und sind super zufrieden damit. Super Qualität und unsere Kunden waren auch begeistert :-) 
LG

----------


## StefanD.

Ich schätze die Werbegeschenke sind längst gekauft.In Alsbach - Hähnlein kann man bei einer Firma  vom Einkaufswagenchip (Chiphalter in Zahnform oder in Schweinchenform ) bis zur Zahnbürste oder Thermometer so ca. 70 Werbeartikel  mit Aufdruck der Firma odgl.. bekommen. Nicht nur das was hier auch schon genannt wurde.

----------

